# Go Get It!



## pedal4416 (Mar 11, 2021)

Too good to be true price.https://www.facebook.com/marketplac.../?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 11, 2021)

Isn't there 500$ worth of part's on that bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 11, 2021)

Prolly round $3500 range.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2021)

The guy selling it, was probably the one riding it when the handlebar snapped, and he racked his nuts on the top tube.
He’d probably pay you, just to get rid of it.
Lol!


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Mar 11, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Prolly round $3500 range.



Is that really what they go for?! Wish I was able to afford it at such a low price then.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes. Good luck. I have a feeling it's not $500 anymore.. maybe.


Schwinnbikedude said:


> Is that really what they go for?! Wish I was able to afford it at such a low price then.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 11, 2021)

It’s got to be worth at least $10,000 being the rare 70’s Sears model.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 11, 2021)

not worth much now that Sears has closed. where would you get parts and service?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 11, 2021)

Listed 3 days ago & still active?!?
Shocking it hasn't been snatched up. This is about the only Silver King model I have any interest. Too bad it's so far away......


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 11, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Listed 3 days ago & still active?!?
> Shocking it hasn't been snatched up. This is about the only Silver King model I have any interest. Too bad it's so far away......


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 11, 2021)

Look closely at the handlebar grips.  Those are/were light up coke bottle grips, probably red and white marbled catalin plastic.  I recognize them because I have some of those on my '35 Colson.


----------

